# Sneak Peek: 80 gal. Display vivarium...



## Jesse (Sep 19, 2005)

This vivarium is in my family room. I basically put it together for my mom, she wanted somthing nice to look at in her family room. So now she can glance away from the TV and see this mini rainforest. Currently there are no frogs in it. As you can see I have yet to complete the water feature, and I'm still working on some vines that will have some moss and broms mounted on them. More pics coming soon...










Jesse


----------



## abarrera2 (Sep 13, 2006)

SWEET!!!


----------



## Jesse (Sep 19, 2005)

*oh*

Thanx.

I forgot to mention the misting system that I built, I'll post some pics of it, but you can see the mist heads in the front.

Jesse


----------

